# Martin ML-10 Pioneer Longbow



## Tajue17 (Aug 18, 2005)

it was called the Pioneer by Martin and has maple lams in the limbs and a bubinga riser,,, they also made a ML-14 which I think had the zebrawood (or bocote) riser with bamboo limbs..

the martin pioneer I had was 68" marked [email protected] but was really [email protected] (martin was known for just rounding everythign off) 

it liked a high brace height and had some shock.. a good die hard bombproof bow! I started to beat the hell out of it cause I was young but honestly I poked a fire with it, threw it at some trees, threw it un-strung like a spear and stuck it into the ground a bunch of times, and I never could kill it. 

I shot 1916's from it that I now consider way too light (mass weight) for that type of bow--> I should of been shooting heavy woods which is what those bows where designed for. anyway if you shoot martin and you like it then that is the bow for you! that bow will never ever let you down and 150 is a good deal for it too because I think I paid 250 for mine from gander mountain. 

any other questions PM me from here I'd be glad to help,,, also if you need some arrows to try pm me your address as I have a few laying around.


----------



## MikeByrge (Jan 4, 2005)

I had an ML-14 for awhile...basically the same bow as Tajue said just different riser/lam wood.

It had some handshock but it was a good shooting bow and one I would get again if the price was right.

I think you got a good deal on your bow. Good luck with it.

Mike


----------



## scriv (Jan 31, 2008)

Ah the memories.....my first traditional kill with a 70# model. Have fun with yours.


----------



## swhinnery (Sep 28, 2015)

I have a mint condition Martin-ML 10 longbow that is 90# at 28" and am curious as to it's worth. Any idea's?
Sean


----------



## swhinnery (Sep 28, 2015)

I have a mint condition Martin-ML 10 longbow that is 90# at 28" and am curious as to it's worth it is from the late 1970's. Any idea's?
Sean


----------

